# Need advice for a recently dislocated shoulder



## jello24

What's up guys and gals!

I'm seeking advice on what a good timeline for a shoulder dislocation is, ie. when's a good time to return to the slopes after the injury. Should I come back anytime this season, come back with a shoulder brace to reinforce the arm or just throw away this season, and come back next year. I'd hate to do the last option, since I only have 1.5 weeks worth of days on my pass for this season, but if it will help me through the rest of my years, I'll have to accept it.

Some background:

I dislocated my right shoulder back on Dec. 27th and haven't been up since. I want to start riding again, since snowboarding is what I work on my day job for, but I know for a fact that my shoulder will inevitably get dislocated again on any major fall. The ER doctor told me six weeks recovery, my family doctor said that gradual exercises are OK, and just step it up as I get more comfortable. 

As of now, I can swing my right arm above my head and down to my waist, around my left shoulder out to my side, and all around in front without pain. It doesn't have the full range of motion behind me like my left arm does, and I may never regain that backwards reach again, but I'm fine with forward motion. So much so that I went bowling today and did OK, although there was minimal power behind the throws.

Any advice would be very welcome, guys and gals! Please help a fellow rider out.


----------



## ETM

The first one is the worst one. Your recovery time depends on how much damage was done when you popped it out and also how long it was out for. There is no definate answer to that one.
I have dislocated my shoulder more times than I can remember and it just gets looser and looser the more you do it. On the plus side if there is one is recovery time gets faster the more you do it. For instance I popped mine out 2 days ago snowboarding, I undone my bindings, popped it back in and kept riding, it didnt cost me more than 5 mins of snowboarding time.
The best thing you can do to secure it is to tape it up when you ride or do anything that may put you in the danger zone which is usually arm up and back. I tape from my chest across the top of the arm and around onto my back, this really limits upward movement. I also like tape from my shoulder down my arm in a crossed fashion, this will stop your arm from dropping too far and falling out.
Physio therapy should be your first course of action.Build the muscles up as much as you can but from my experience once they are stretched they never really go back to their original length making future dislocations easier and easier.
My bro had a crash racing his motorbike and really smashed his out of the socket rather that popping it out and he ended up having surgery where they put clips around the socket to give it more of a hold on the arm bone but he has restricted movement now and does complain of pain.
Surgery should be the last option in my opinion and is not something I am considering.


----------



## van-gramsci

I'd recommend you get yourself to see someone with a bit more expertise (i.e. a physio or an orthopaedic surgeon). Surgery is likely unnecessary (in my case, it was, but that was after at least 10 dislocations/partial dislocations), but it's best to get an expert opinion before you risk making it worse (which was my mistake).

If you did end up having surgery, you'd be done for the season, but you would definitely be back and good to go by next year. I was out about three weeks before starting physio, and was back at the gym lifting weights freely after 3 months.

In any case, a bit of physiotherapy would likely do it some good.


----------



## jello24

OK so the best advice is to rehab the muscles so they lock my shoulders in better when I return to the slopes. Thanks for that, I needed someone to talk me out of returning too soon and re-injuring things. I guess I'll write off this season and just come back better and more cautious next season.

BTW, does any of you wear something to protect from dislocations such as shoulder braces? Or will proper shoulder muscle strength do just as well? Something like this: EVS Sports SB04 Shoulder Brace or any other type of support system?


----------



## h-d

just popped mine last week for the first time...and again 2 days ago...firt time i popped it back easily...second , had to go to the er...the dr said once you pop the joint out, the capsule that holds it in place is torn and cant repair itself...making it easier and easier to pop...only surgery can repair the torn capsule...im thinking of buying a shoulder brace and just keep on riding.


----------



## ETM

To put it back in have someone pull down on your arm (holding your wrist) and wait till you relax the muscles. It will pop straight back in.


----------



## ETM

jello24 said:


> OK so the best advice is to rehab the muscles so they lock my shoulders in better when I return to the slopes. Thanks for that, I needed someone to talk me out of returning too soon and re-injuring things. I guess I'll write off this season and just come back better and more cautious next season.
> 
> BTW, does any of you wear something to protect from dislocations such as shoulder braces? Or will proper shoulder muscle strength do just as well? Something like this: EVS Sports SB04 Shoulder Brace or any other type of support system?


Tape dude. Its better than any brace.


----------



## timmytard

Did you buy pass insurance?
what mountain is your seasons pass too?

TT


----------



## jello24

timmytard said:


> Did you buy pass insurance?
> what mountain is your seasons pass too?
> 
> TT


I use a Cypress Mountain Silver Pass. I bought it on the early bird sale they have on the end of last season so I can't remember if I got pass insurance or not. In any case I got the green light to return from a physiotherapist anyway, so I may get some use for it after all.

I did end up getting a shoulder brace though, and I'll see how that does. I've already fallen on the shoulder while skateboarding without it popping out so that's a good sign.


----------



## h-d

hey jello24, where did you get the brace from?...i cant seem to find any in van.
Thanks!


----------



## jello24

h-d said:


> hey jello24, where did you get the brace from?...i cant seem to find any in van.
> Thanks!


If you're looking for the EVS braces (SB02, SB03, SB04) get them from here: International Motorsports It's under the "Protective Gear" section, Shoulder Protection. I just ordered online and did a store pickup to save $10 in shipping. The store is a few kilometers past the Massey Tunnel on River Road.

There's also another store that offers the same selection but was located in Langley.

Other shoulder braces like the Donjoys were quite pricey but can still be ordered online. The EVS was the fastest and most convenient option.


----------



## h-d

which one did u end up getting...im thinking of getting the SB03....and one more thing...how long would it take to get there?


----------



## jello24

h-d said:


> which one did u end up getting...im thinking of getting the SB03....and one more thing...how long would it take to get there?


I got the SB04 which as of today is pretty good in making you aware that you have a glass shoulder. Plus it has a hard shell shoulder cap that kind of prevents your arm from moving above shoulder height, but if you fall on the shoulder I have a feeling the brace will be useless.

I ordered it on a Sunday and they called to tell me it was ready for pick up on the Wednesday, so it was pretty fast. Granted it may differ depending on stock.

Like someone here said, I think taping the shoulder down is the best option. Just seems more secure, personally.


----------



## Cpt.Caveman

Taping the shoulder is similar to this protection shoulder brace. Most dislocations happen when falling on your hand on any of this positions:







so if you can prevent rotation and excesive flexion or extension of the shoulder you are minimizing the chances of popping it out. Of course a strong impact can pop it out too, but is less likely. If the protector you bough gives you strong support to prevent this movements is well bought, but still can't guarantee anything.

As you already said is very important to work out your muscles, since they will give support and cohesion to the shoulder, but it's not only the deltoides, it's very important to work supraspinatus and the rotator cuff, pectoral, etc... Contact a physio so he can guide you.

If you still wana tape it, it's essentially as seen on this video:
Mead Street Physio Taping Series-Shoulder Tape - YouTube

And you can reinforce it with elastic bandage as this guy does in the end:
shoulder taping - YouTube

BTW, when taping the arm to prevent excessive compression in the straps that embrace it (those looking as a bracelet) i either use elastic bandage or let a gap between strap extremes (Instead of bein a O ring, it's a C ring) . I hope my English is good enough for you to understand.


----------



## HoboMaster

I popped my left shoulder out recently on a snowboarding trip... but not snowboarding. Drunken shenanigans for the loose :laugh:. I must not have completely dislocated it because after it happened I was able to pop it back in very easily with little pain (alcohol probably helped). Never hurt that much, but I notice it's a little weird and I do feel like it might pop back out again if I force it.


----------



## poutanen

Fucked my shoulders more times than I can count while snowboarding. It's my kryptonite I guess... I wear upper body armour now, but when I damaged them before I usually kept snowboarding for a few days (always in the middle of a trip) just kept taking advil and sitting in the hot tub every night. I never really lost time due to a shoulder.

Now it pops sometimes when I get out of bed funny and it pops right back in. There are all kinds of exersizes to strengthen the rotator cuff, and I think most would agree this is highly recommended.

The worst part is learning to shower with one hand. Never knew it could be so painfull to scrub my armpit lol...


----------



## Efilnikufesin

Forget showering, try wiping your ass when you injure your dominant side. Takes a while to get used to.


----------



## poutanen

Efilnikufesin said:


> Forget showering, try wiping your ass when you injure your dominant side. Takes a while to get used to.


What's wiping for??? lol I think I'd install a bidet if I fucked my shoulder again... :laugh:

I remember the last time I hurt my shoulder, about a week later I was having some Harveys or something for lunch, I reached across my chest to get the burger out of the bag, and my shoulder popped out! I just about keeled over at my desk at work, all because of a shitty burger!!!


----------



## Efilnikufesin

poutanen said:


> What's wiping for??? lol I think I'd install a bidet if I fucked my shoulder again... :laugh:
> 
> I remember the last time I hurt my shoulder, about a week later I was having some Harveys or something for lunch, I reached across my chest to get the burger out of the bag, and my shoulder popped out! I just about keeled over at my desk at work, all because of a shitty burger!!!



LOL, never realize how hard it can be to do some menial tasks lefthanded when you are right handed, so frustrating at times. Driving a manual tranny car can be torture too.


----------



## gmore10

i 1st popped mine 4 years ago playing rugby and now its just an every now and then occurrence as you pop it more recovery takes less i haven't popped mine snowboarding yet but i do at least twice a rugby season. All i gotta say is get use to it because its gonna keep happening i was you i would already been riding but that's just me in no doctor.And lot of people say pop i mean completely dislocating my shoulder meaning i have to have someone else reset it for me, sometimes it comes out a little and just pops back in but when you completely dislocate it again you'll now.


----------

